
Great Britain's Geology with Minecraft - sebgeelen
http://www.bgs.ac.uk/minecraft/#/-53473/64/85530/-10/0/0
======
supermatt
Why "Create chunks using the height data to add blocks repeatedly up to the
desired height using the real world geology for that location" instead of
simply adding the top two blocks?

It seems unnecessarily wasteful of resources considering there is absolutely
no value in the 'below the surface' geology in this demo.

Other than that, neat! Can't wait to look for my neighbourhood when i get home
:)

~~~
comrh
I think because: "In reality the geology varies with depth, like cake layers,
and BGS is working on representing the arrangement of the rocks and sediments
in the form of a 3D geological model. Watch this space!"

------
VikingCoder
Can someone decipher this to tell me what the scale is?

Oh, it looks like it's copyright. Just became much less interesting...

~~~
jpitz
This looks relevant (???) [http://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/business-and-
government/lice...](http://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/business-and-
government/licensing/using-creating-data-with-os-products/os-opendata.html)

It seems to imply a fairly open license that requires only attribution. I
don't really know UK law however.

~~~
icegreentea
Actually, I don't actually see a copyright notice on the actual minecraft
product. I haven't downloaded the actual zip (I don't have minecraft at
work!), and maybe there are additional claims there, but the copyright string
on the page is simply the required acknowledgement for the original Ordinance
Survey data under the Open Data license that you linked.

Note that the Open Data license does not require that your products based on
the data be open as well, just that you acknowledge the source.

The Minecraft world is built by the British Geographical Survey, not the
Ordinance Survey.

